# Start Planning For Those Fall Crops



## Mike_Lieberman (Sep 24, 2010)

Got lots of greens planted on my balcony. Def want to get some more planted. Thanks for the list of what else can be planted.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2010)

I love fall planting in So Cal. Though it is hard to predict sudden bursts of heat out of nowhere (like today) Good list of veges, thank you. Spinach is one of my faves. Q: Will my tomatoes makeanother crop if I cut back the stragglers?


----------



## [email protected]_garden_wood_benches (Dec 1, 2010)

I know I'm too late to do any fall planting this year, but I will definitely keep this in mind for the future. And thanks for the tip about growveg.com. I've always struggled to figure out a way to make the most of my limited gardening space. This looks like it would be a huge help.

Stan Horst
Publisher: BetterBenches.com


----------

